# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  У нашего портала- новоселье, мы переехали на новый сервер!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
Неделю назад наш форум переехал в новую "квартиру", более просторную, большую и светлую, т.е. на новый сервер. Много плюсов в этом переезде, главный из которых- более быстрое открытие страниц. Но есть и маленький минус, а именно: не все пользователи могут сразу перейти на новый IP сервера. 
Если у вас возникли проблемы со входом на форум, проверьте пожалуйста, это происходит только с форумом или вообще с сервером? Открывается ли наш новый  *свадебный форум* http://inter-svadba.com и видны его страницы или же этот http://in-ku.net/ ? те, у кого проблема до сих пор не решена- пишите на почту техническому администратору Владимиру vkostrov@mail.ru
По поводу проблем со входом в свой аккаунт (т.е. на форум вы можете зайти, а под своим именем- нет). Сначала воспользуйтесь функцией восстановления пароля. Если не сработает- обращались за ручным изменением пароля также к администратору В. Кострову vkostrov@mail.ru .* Важно*: перед этим проверяйте на правильность ввода не только пароль, но И НИК. А так же, если копируете пароль, убеждитесь, что не копируют вместе с паролем пробел (перед или после пароля). Важно обращать внимание на регистр - "а" и "А" - две разные буквы для системы.
99%, что проблема в ошибках самих пользователей. А именно, в том, что они не знают свой настоящий пароль (а система не понимает пароль или ник, указанный "приблизительно").

Желаю всем нам быстро и без проблем обжиться на новом месте.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Желаю всем нам быстро и без проблем обжиться на новом месте.


с новосельем нас всех и особенно,хозяюшку дома!

----------


## multik 19

с новосельем ,хозяюшка!!!! долгих лет процветания и мирных домочадцев!!!! Удачи ,Маришка!!!!

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Всех с новосельем поздравляю, а главное, хозяйке нового дома- процветания!

----------


## Лорушка

С Новосельем!
[IMG]http://*********net/3124924.htm[/IMG]
 или

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3124924m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

Пусть в нашем ИнКуТеремке,
Дверь не будет на замке!
И для всех жильцов, гостей
Будет куча новостей,
И, конечно, позитива,
Творчества и креатива!
С новосельем вас, друзья!
Пусть растёт наша семья!!!

----------


## olesya 35

С новосельем! всем креативности в творчестве и удачи!

----------

